# Gba4ios et vérification app



## Dubeud (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

J’ai téléchargé un émulateur (GBA4IOS) via un navigateur et non l’appstore. Pour l’ouvrir l’application, je dois « vérifier son intégrité ». Je me suis donc rendu dans Réglages —> Générale —> VPN et gestion de l’appareil. Contrairement aux tutos sur les différents sites, une liste d’application n’apparaît pas sur cette page. Ils me demandent de me connecter à un compte professionnel ce que je n’ai pas réussi à faire avec mes mails perso dont mon identifiant Apple. Auriez-vous déjà rencontré ce problème pour une appli similaire ? Et avez vous réussi à vérifier une app ? 

Merci d’avance à tous


----------

